
7 Things I Did Right With My Start-up    - nickb
http://blog.lendingclub.com/2008/09/02/7-things-i-did-right-with-my-start-up-that-still-make-me-smile/
======
MicahWedemeyer
"Craigslist Furnished My Office"

Hilarious. Surely there's some startup furniture that comes pre-soaked with
all the tears and sadness of the previous owner.

~~~
swombat
Once, I found a chair for sale that had been imbued with the cursed soul of a
failed serial entrepreneur. It had a +2 bonus to wisdom and the ability to
cast 'detect swindlers' twice a day.

~~~
eru
Do you have to wield the chair to cast the spell?

~~~
thwarted
Only if you're Balmer. Otherwise, you just need to sit in it.

